# Amazon Prime Not Working After Update 20.4.5



## Aareses (Nov 9, 2014)

After updating to 20.4.5 and restarting my TiVo Roamio OTA, the new Amazon Instant Video (Prime) and VUDU apps were not visible. Only the old Amazon app was showing.

Software version 20.4.5 was confirmed from Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > System Information.

Restarting the Roamio several times did not work.

Forcing updates several times and restarting more did not work.

Going to Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > My Video Providers did not resolve this issue. The new Amazon Instant Video (Prime) or VUDU apps were not present to be checked or unchecked. Only the apps from 20.4.4 were present, including Amazon Instant Video. NOT the Amazon Instant Video (Prime) app, a subtle but important distinction.

I read several other customers were having a similar problem, but did not see a resolution.

What did resolve my issue was changing Information on my Amazon account linked to my TiVo Roamio by going to www.amazon.com/mytv > Settings > Registered Devices and "Deregister" my Tivo which showed only as the name I had given it, "Living Room". Several other devices were listed by the type of device, example: "Apple iPad (Name_of_Apple_iPad). The TiVo was not listed with a device type, only the name of the TiVo I had given it, "Living Room".

After "deregistering" "Living Room" (the TiVo), the new Amazon Instant Video (Prime) and VUDU apps both appeared and worked normally. Restarting the TiVo again was not required. After registering my Amazon Prime account on the new Amazon Instant Video (Prime) TiVo app, the TiVo Roamio showed up automatically in registered devices on my Amazon account with the name TiVo (TiVo).

I hope this will help someone else.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I think it is just the passage of time that gets the apps to appear. The time it took you to do all that might have been what was required.

I got the software update earlier this week. I restarted the TiVo box twice and still did not see the apps that morning. I checked again in the afternoon and the apps were there (Prime and Vudu).

Others have reported too that you just have to wait a few hours.


----------



## Aareses (Nov 9, 2014)

nycityuser said:


> I think it is just the passage of time that gets the apps to appear. The time it took you to do all that might have been what was required.


It was definitely not the passage of time or coincidence.

My Amazon account was up on my laptop. TiVo Central > Find TV, Movies & Videos was displayed on my TV showing only the older apps.

As soon as I clicked on "deregister" the new apps instantly appeared on my TiVo.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I did not deregister on Amazon, I just left it alone after about an hour or so, the app showed up and I just need to log in my Amazon creds.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Read the patch notes.

...you should see the apps within 48 hours after your box eventually updates to 20.4.5.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522421


----------



## Aareses (Nov 9, 2014)

I did read the patch notes. I figured out how to force the apps to be visible early and thought others would appreciate that information. Apparently not. Big waste of my time trying to help others.


----------



## saronian (Aug 22, 2004)

Aareses said:


> ...After "deregistering" "Living Room" (the TiVo), the new Amazon Instant Video (Prime) and VUDU apps both appeared and worked normally. Restarting the TiVo again was not required. After registering my Amazon Prime account on the new Amazon Instant Video (Prime) TiVo app, the TiVo Roamio showed up automatically in registered devices on my Amazon account with the name TiVo (TiVo).
> 
> I hope this will help someone else.


Had to do the same thing, and I can confirm it worked. Thanks for the clear description.


----------



## steve_togo (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry did not mean to thread jack, but how are you guys even able to force the update, I just got my TiVo and I dart Know how to do it.

Any help is greatly appreciated .


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

steve_togo said:


> Sorry did not mean to thread jack, but how are you guys even able to force the update, I just got my TiVo and I dart Know how to do it.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated .


You cannot force force the update. Most that got theirs had entered their Roamio/Mini/Premiere service numbers on www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.5 earlier this month or prior. All others should get update by the end of the month.

Normally after that, Amazon Prime should appear after an hour or more, but it can take up to 48 hours.


----------

